# Forum Duck Hunters Meet and Greet



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Id like to set up a meet and greet for the PFF duck hunters. From people wanting to get into the sport, to veterans that have been doing it for a good while. The main purpose of the meeting would be to introuduce ourselfs and talk about what each of us could bring to the table. I know not every duck hunter on here has a sweet set up with boat, dekes, dogs and such and that shouldent keep them from being able to get out and hunt. Also many of us shoot the idea around of getting up and hunting, or obtaining new hunting partners. In my personal experiance very few times have the words lead to actions, so I think a meet and greet would be a great idea to set up some future hunts and friendships. Maybe even lead to all of us getting together and taking one hell of a trip to Louisiana, Arkansas or something. Due to prior comments and another thread I feel a common meeting place for us would be the Flora-Bama Yacht club. That would make it possible so people from mobile, pensacola, destin area could all attend without it being a crazy long drive. Last thing to pick is the date. How does the evening of Oct.16th or 17th sound possibly even the 18th if thats when its more convienant for people. Lets get this thing together and have a good time. Look forward to meeting some other PFF duck hunters. 

- Jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm starting the move on the 16th and pretty much tied up all weekend. Might be able to sneak out on the 18th.


----------



## scottyvu56 (Dec 21, 2013)

I will be out of town until the 20th of October, I should be free after that.

Scott


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have surgery the 19th and will be down for two weeks. We could make it closer to the season maybe? somewhere around the Nov 6 and 7th or Nov 13th and 14th.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

I'll be leaving the 7th for an archery trip to IL for before the waterfowl season gets underway, but could probably make the Nov. 6th work, just depends how much stuff I have to finish up.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in if I'm not workin


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe ya'll should consider a "cyber" meet and greet considering the first handful of responses.


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

Anyone interested in trading a Tennessee duck hunt for a fishing trip or hog hunt down there?


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

TNshark said:


> Anyone interested in trading a Tennessee duck hunt for a fishing trip or hog hunt down there?


West? Central?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

northwest


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm here. Where is everyone else?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Should have gave me a heads up. I would have met ya out there. And there's no law saying we can't have more than one so eventually everyone can go. Let's do this Friday the 17th. And another one right before the season starts. Hopefully that will cover everybody. Haha


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Can't figure out how to edit my post but I meant This Sunday the 18th.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What time ya want to shoot for Sunday? I can possibly make it there after 6.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

How's 6:30 sound for those that can attend Sunday?


----------



## Airforcehunter (Mar 21, 2015)

Active Duty military at Hurlburt and would love to attend. 

Grew up hunting in IL/AR so very excited to try something different.

I can be there at Sunday at 1830 as of now...sometimes schedule changes frequently


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

MrFish you good for Sunday at 6:30?? 

Airforcehunter - sounds good. Just shoot me a PM or post to the thread if your schedule changes. 

Come on people. I know theres more out there that want to attend.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Fiance's family is in town this weekend, but given that, I will mostly be looking for any reason to get away, so I should be able to make it


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

hahaha. you had me there for a second Straight Shot. Now you have to ask yourself, is it best to tell the fiance now......or wait right untill you leave the house Sunday.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Today's the day. Looking forward to meeting y'all that can make it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I won't know till closer to the time. I'll post up if I can make it.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright cool


----------



## Airforcehunter (Mar 21, 2015)

Running a bit late...everyone gonna put name tags on so we can ID each other or wear a pink shirt or something?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll be driving a red Tacoma and have a red hat on and yellow shirt. Or we could just all make duck noises.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am at the bottom bar. The one underneath the restaurant


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nvm I moved to the actual yacht club now


----------



## Airforcehunter (Mar 21, 2015)

10 miles out...


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright cool. I'm at the yacht club which is the one next to the old river bar. The building to the right


----------



## Airforcehunter (Mar 21, 2015)

Siting at the bar in the yacht club...bottomland camo hat


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gonna head that way in about 10.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Wish I could make it but I'm stuck at work today y'all enjoy and I'll try and make it next time.


----------



## Thomaswtrout (Jul 25, 2015)

I plan on hitting a mess of LA trips when the season starts on NOV 15 at Pearl River WMA. I have a Gheenoe and a Yak and my buddy has 2 yaks. Anyone else heading out that way?


----------

